# TN - Bonded pair abandoned by rescue



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Annabelle http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16903535

Emily http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16903539

Ten year old bonded sisters (golden mix). 

"Their owner had a stroke and a rescue offered to take them in and asked us to watch them for three days. As you can see we still have them after the rescue abandoned them with us." (Courtesy posting by Humane Society of Warren County, TN and I'd sure like to know who that rescue was )


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed that these two beautiful girls get to stay together and find a wonderful home. Heartbreaking for their previous owner and these girls, I'm sure.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I saw them on PetFinder's Senior Saturday and came over to post them here too.

How horrible for a rescue to abandon them like that. At least the person/organization that they were left with is continuing to care for them and not threatening to take them to the pound.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is awful that a rescue would do that! I pray they find a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*

Booklady

Any news on these two SWEET SENIORS FINDING a rescue?

Have you contacted the Golden Rescues in TN, GA, etc.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld the TN Golden Ret. Rescues. Praying someone saves these two beautiful bonded Golden Retrievers!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update-these two need a home together*

I emld. all of the TN Golden Ret. Rescues yesterday for this bonded pair and here is the reply I got from MTGRR:

Karen,

I'm certain you saw these two on Petfinder, and are just trying to help, however these dogs are not in danger. *They are being fostered in a private home, *and are listed as courtesy postings by both MTGRR and the Humane Society of Warren County. While we are all disappointed that the New York rescue did not transport them, when the Lerch's originally contacted them, thankfully Annabelle and Emily are safe. Our rescue has not only posted them to our website and Petfinder, but also assisted the Lerch's with their vet bills for these senior ladies. *If you know of anyone interested in adopting them, please have them contact Clay and Tammy. They have been in foster for several months, and it would be wonderful if someone would come forward to give them a forever home.*

Best,

Sariah
MTGRR-Volunteer
Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue: Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


----------

